# Target Shooting Laws??



## ajwildcat

I feel like an idiot askin this, but what are the laws in Utah as far as target shooting, and shooting a gun? Can you just shoot anywhere where there isnt any people ? please help, i want to go shoot my new shotgun but I don't want to get in trouble.


----------



## Chaser

Welcome to the Forums!

The laws vary around the state from county to county, city to city. My best suggestion would be to get outside city limits, and if you live in SL county, outside the county. I have always gone down to Utah county, near Utah Lake, or to Tooele county. There are places all over in the West Desert where you can shoot, just make sure you don't hop any fences, and obey all posted signs. Respect private property, and always clean up after yourself. Its also a good idea to pick up some trash from the other people who have been shooting there. You will find areas that are heavily used for shooting, so unless they are posted, I would consider that a good place to shoot. Keep in mind that other people may come in behind you to shoot, so make sure you are visible to them so you don't get shot at. And have fun! What kind of shotgun did you get?


----------



## huntducksordietrying

There are also a number of gun ranges along the Washatch front. Most of them have a shot gun range on them. I would recommend the Bountiful Lions Club. It is an awsome view you shoot out looking at farmington bay, although most of it is burned now, but for the better anyway. Good luck. If you want directions on how to get to the Bountiful Range let me know (pm).


----------



## ajwildcat

I just bought a Mossberg pump 12 gauge. I live in Weber County and I REALLY don't want to have to pay money to go target shooting.


----------



## Chaser

Yeah you need to hit up one of the other fellers that live up that way. I'm further south, so its not hard to go out by Utah lake.


----------



## huntducksordietrying

ajwildcat said:


> I just bought a Mossberg pump 12 gauge. I live in Weber County and I REALLY don't want to have to pay money to go target shooting.


Well that could be a problem. I have been looking for a place down here to go shoot for free for a long time. I live in Ogden. I moved from Logan. Growing up I lived in Lewiston, I could just go out back and shoot my shot gun. Living in Logan there were dozens of places that I could go for free. Down here it is kinda hard. There is one place up above brigham on the wildlife managment area. I have shot up there before but dont really like to becaus it is a wildlife managment area. If you do shoot up there make sure you pick up. I spent two hours last time I was up there picking up shell boxes and cases that werent mine. If you go out to the west desert you will spend more in gas than if you went to a gun range. even at 30 mpg youre still gonna spend 15-20 bucks in gas. I have a spring loaded trap thrower if you want to use it let me know. I think the hand held throwers are better they fly faster and give more range, but they do take two people, anyway good luck.


----------



## James

A lot of people go up Ogden Canyon, or North Ogden pass to Liberty then up the Avon/liberty road to the summit where there is public ground. This is a summertime only road. You would actually be in Cache County there since the summit is the dividing line. 

There is a shooting range just at the bottom of the Avon/Liberty raod, but I don't know if there is a fee to shoot there.


----------



## Mojo1

James said:


> There is a shooting range just at the bottom of the Avon/Liberty raod, but I don't know if there is a fee to shoot there.


If you taking about Weber Wildlife Ferderation range, (its on the right side just as you start up the gravel switchbacks to the top), you have to purchase a $10 memebership beforehand or $15 at the range, you can get them at Sportsman's or Kents shooters supply, and NO SHOTGUNS ARE ALLOWED/NO SKEET SHOOTING, while it usually opens by April, it may not be open yet due to heavy snow.

I always go out to the west desert to shoot.


----------



## ajwildcat

Yeah I have gone to that pay one up in Ogden Valley, and they don't allow shot guns, which brings me back to the dilema of finding a place to target shoot my shotgun for free in Weber County. 
Can I shoot out south and West of Willard Bay, or is this frowned upon? Like some where on the way out to Harold Crane?


----------



## Mojo1

ajwildcat said:


> Yeah I have gone to that pay one up in Ogden Valley, and they don't allow shot guns, which brings me back to the dilema of finding a place to target shoot my shotgun for free in Weber County.
> Can I shoot out south and West of Willard Bay, or is this frowned upon? Like some where on the way out to Harold Crane?


The way in is private land until you reach HC, I have saw people shoot on the West side of Willard Dike past Harold Crane, but I believe it is frowned upon by the Park officials, I know I have saw Sherriffs cruising that road when I was training Mojo up there.

I don't know anywhere in Weber that you can shoot for free, good luck.


----------



## huntducksordietrying

I think you have to be 1/4 mile away from a state park to discharge a shot gun unless it is exempt from this rule in the proclamation. If I needed somewhere free I would just go above Brigham City, its only twenty minutes away from Ogden. Takes me that long just to get to Harold Crane.


----------

